# Frontline NOT working



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Guys, anyone else having an issue with Frontline not working?? I mean for the price you pay you think that would work great and it has for me in the past but this summer it's bad. So i treated around the 1st of July, Do you think it's ok to try something else or is that not good for him?? I don't know if you have any suggestions let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I use K9 Advantix and have never seen a flea on Tasha in two years.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

we have used frontline on both our dogs and have not seen a tick or flea or anything.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Frontline was like a pleasant shower for the fleas we fought in St. Louis. We were using both their topical solution and the spray for the carpet. Switched to Advantage and no more fleas. If your dog comes in contact with any cats, stay away from Advantix, as its formula is toxic to them.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Frontline was like a pleasant shower for the fleas we fought in St. Louis. We were using both their topical solution and the spray for the carpet. Switched to Advantage and no more fleas. If your dog comes in contact with any cats, stay away from Advantix, as its formula is toxic to them.


Yeah that's what I have been doing, Fronline and just sprayed. I will try the Advantage. Good to know about Advantix and cats. Thanks!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, I use Frontline, and I never treat before i see my first flea, because I hate to use unnecessary chemicals. I saw a flea on Thrall a couple weeks ago, I treated all 3 dogs, and i have had no probs. Maybe you got a bad batch?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Hi Guys, anyone else having an issue with Frontline not working?? I mean for the price you pay you think that would work great and it has for me in the past but this summer it's bad. So i treated around the 1st of July, Do you think it's ok to try something else or is that not good for him?? I don't know if you have any suggestions let me know. Thanks!


i have been having trouble with frontline too!ive bought it two times in the last month!i was just sitting here thinking about calling my vet to ask for a refund.i treated again two days ago and im STILL seeing fleas on moose.we sprayed flea stuff in the yard,and even used something called knockout in the house this last time,and nothing seems to be helping!my daughter just left the computer room where they sleep in their crates,and she was literally COVERED with fleas,so i went in and sprayed the knockout again.what else can i do????


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Frontline was like a pleasant shower for the fleas we fought in St. Louis. We were using both their topical solution and the spray for the carpet. Switched to Advantage and no more fleas. If your dog comes in contact with any cats, stay away from Advantix, as its formula is toxic to them.


any advice for us with pups that DO live with cats then?

i too use frontline and it seems to work for a week but after that :rain:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

belindabone said:


> i have been having trouble with frontline too!ive bought it two times in the last month!i was just sitting here thinking about calling my vet to ask for a refund.i treated again two days ago and im STILL seeing fleas on moose.we sprayed flea stuff in the yard,and even used something called knockout in the house this last time,and nothing seems to be helping!my daughter just left the computer room where they sleep in their crates,and she was literally COVERED with fleas,so i went in and sprayed the knockout again.what else can i do????


Wow I think you got a bad batch. Last year, the office I worked at in NY was INFESTED! You could see them jumping on the carpet, and you could see them on clothes and everything. Our Office cat, KittyDotCom was covered in fleas. I washed KDC in flea shampoo, and I put frontline on, and we had no more problems, even with someone constantly bringing new fleas in from home.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Wow I think you got a bad batch. Last year, the office I worked at in NY was INFESTED! You could see them jumping on the carpet, and you could see them on clothes and everything. Our Office cat, KittyDotCom was covered in fleas. I washed KDC in flea shampoo, and I put frontline on, and we had no more problems, even with someone constantly bringing new fleas in from home.


ive been using it for about 5 months, and again, it only seems to work for about 2 weeks. ive just been giving him a bath with flea killing sampoo more often, but this isnt how i want to go about things. theres a cat in the house who he plays/licks all the time, so i guess i cant try the advantix.

ive never had a problem in the past with frontline on my past dogs though? its odd.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've heard if you're late or skip a dosage your dog becomes immune.. I may be wrong, but i read it on the internet a couple of years ago... knock on wood, I don't use flea preventative on my inside dogs because i have never seen any. I use advantix on my outside dog... It works!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I've heard if you're late or skip a dosage your dog becomes immune.. I may be wrong, but i read it on the internet a couple of years ago... knock on wood, I don't use flea preventative on my inside dogs because i have never seen any. I use advantix on my outside dog... It works!


I have heard that treating one dog can kill all of the eggs and larvae in the area, so maybe you are lucky and your outside dog kills them all lol. Last year I only treated Thrall when I saw a flea on him, and I never treated Raisin, and she did not get fleas either. This year, she treks around the yard all the time with her best bud Lady, so I figured I should treat them all. I usually treat 2 times, they say that the one treatment can last up to 90 days, so I wait until I see a flea again, so usually it ends up being 2 doses per year. I live in a warmer climate now, so I may have to dose more than twice as the season is a bit longer, Long Island is much colder than Maryland/DC.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

luoozer said:


> any advice for us with pups that DO live with cats then?


Get regular Advantage, not Advantix. That's what we did. I tentatively say that we've also used BioSpot with success and no adverse reaction from either cat or dogs. But there has been talk about it making dogs sick, so it might behoove you to look into it first.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My aunt used Biospot on her chi and he had a horrible reaction to it, lost all his fur and was eating himself raw. What will work on one dog may not work on another! I honestly can't give an eval on Biospot because I only know the one person who has used it.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i JUST got off the phone with my vet.i called this morning complaining about the fact of me spending 120$ on frontline in one months time and still having fleas.he called me back and told me that we(flint) have had a outbreak of fleas in this area due to the over population of strays,and that it isnt normal to have to retreat.he told me to steamclean our carpets,and that it might take 4 weeks to get rid of them that what is happening is the pupae are hatching and that is what i am seeing in the house and on the dogs.to try and get the ones i see,and that everytime i vacuume to empty the container into a garbage bag and dispose of it.
i also asked him if they could become immune to it by any chance,and he told me no.that in all of the yrs he has been selling this brand that they have never been told anything from the manufactuer concerning this.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

belinda after thoroughly steam cleaning the carpets Throw salt down in them. I know it sounds weird, but it's a diaretic (sp?) and dries those bad boys up when they hatch.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

NEELA said:


> belinda after thoroughly steam cleaning the carpets Throw salt down in them. I know it sounds weird, but it's a diaretic (sp?) and dries those bad boys up when they hatch.


thank you! that is exactly what i was planning on doing!i hate to do it because i cant stand feeling grit on my feet..but i am beyond having fleas everywhere!!


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

The salt should just fall into the carpet though - so you wouldn't feel it ... just take a broom or a brush and move the carpet threads so the salt isn't sitting on top, but falls towards the mat - that's where most of the eggs and larvae is anyway.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

NEELA said:


> belinda after thoroughly steam cleaning the carpets Throw salt down in them. I know it sounds weird, but it's a diaretic (sp?) and dries those bad boys up when they hatch.


Would anything still be alive after steam cleaning?
A diuretic means that it makes the body lose fluids. Caffeine and alcohol are diuretics for example. I would imagine salt would burn the larvae to death when they hatched as sodium chloride does a good job of that.
Ever pour it on a snail or slug? Not pretty. :rofl:


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

Eggs aren't affected by steam cleaning.

They are as tough as cockroaches. LOL.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> Eggs aren't affected by steam cleaning.
> 
> They are as tough as cockroaches. LOL.


I guess the steam is not as hot as I thought then. :rofl:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i use the drops on the neck... because they said that it goes into their bloodstream. is that true?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

And some diatomaceous earth for the yard. Its a powder that abrades their little exoskeletons away. Doesn't harm doggies, though.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

thaim said:


> i use the drops on the neck... because they said that it goes into their bloodstream. is that true?


I don't think it actually gets into the bloodstream. Someone else would know better than me but I would assume it gets into the skin and somehow spreads that way.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

The big thing to remember is that the entire flea lifecycle can last up to 6 months, and the residual fleas you are seeing, are the pupae that are hatching. Pupae can live dormant in the environment for up to 6 months before hatching. There is NO product on the market that kills flea pupae unfortunately. Frontline Plus kills 3 out of 4 lifestages (Adults, Eggs, and Larvae). Advantage only kills adult fleas, Advantix kills adult fleas and eggs, Sentinel only sterilizes flea eggs. There is another product that has been introduced recently called Vectra 3D, and it also kills adults, eggs, and larvae. 

If you are having a very serious flea problem you can safely treat your dog with Frontline Plus once every 2 weeks for a maximum of 3 treatments. You may also try a product called Capstar, which kills all fleas on the pet within 30 minutes, but does not prevent them from jumping back on...

I know that this years seems to have been quite a bit worse for fleas, and I think it may be due to the mild winter that we had previously. I live in southern TN and I treat every one of my dogs, and all 3 of my cats year-round with Frontline Plus. I am too scared to risk getting a flea problem, it would cost me a fortune to treat it!

Oh, and Frontline Plus does not soak into the bloodstream. It is transported on the dogs through the sebaceous glands of their skin. It can also still be effective after the hair shaft falls off the dog as a preventative to fleas on the ground. Who knew my dog hair bunnies could be an effective pest contol tool?!?

I hope this helps you...


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't the flea medicines work transdermally much like Nicoderm does to quit smoking in people?
I assumed this is how they work and if they do then they do make it into the bloodstream through the skin.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I know beautyNut was having the same problem with frontline. But I think like most people said if your dog comes into contact with other animals carrying fleas, or they are still in your house, it will not work. Another option I know most people don't think about is to spray your back yard if possible. I use a pet safe insecticide to spray in the back yard and Kaiser never has fleas, I haven't used frontline in years. LOL

By the by...cute new pic NEELA lol I just saw


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good tips in here, especially the one about the salt. I'm going to try that. We are going to bomb first, then probably shampoo the carpets. I know if they are in the house, they can't be bad because I've had bad fleas in a house before and when you walked into a room the little suckers would hop on your socks. Nothing like that so far, just on the dogs.


----------

